# Turning on ACPI_VIDEO kills keyboard

## andersas

Hi

Today, I decided I'd like the screen brightness hotkeys on my laptop to work properly.

I grabbed the latest stable kernel from kernel.org (2.6.30) and

more or less copied the old working .config, plus adding

ACPI_VIDEO=y

The kernel compiled without problems, and everything looked allright when the system booted,

however when I tried to log in, typing on the keyboard had no effect whatsoever.

Typing before the login prompt appeared also had no effect.

I boot up completely without any Xorg, so it's just the raw terminal here.

Disabling ACPI_VIDEO produces a perfectly working kernel, just without working brightness hotkeys.

The same problem appears with the 2.6.29.5 kernel and with a number of different

graphics configurations. Does anyone have an idea

what might cause this?

As a side question, is there any way to avoid having to clear /etc/mtab after an unclean

system shutdown? I have jfs on my / partition, and Gentoo halts during boot

when trying to remount / read-write after an unclean shutdown.

Anders Søndergaard

----------

## VoidMage

Just to make sure: if what you meant was "Turning on ACPI_VIDEO kills keyboard  in X",

then your problem may simply be yet another case of hal/evdev problem.

Numbering of event interface is not really stable, after all and you've just added a new device.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *Quote:*   

> Does anyone have an idea what might cause this?

 

My first thought would be a kernel misconfiguration problem somewhere. Post your kernel .config, the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab file and I'll see what I can do.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## andersas

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> Just to make sure: if what you meant was "Turning on ACPI_VIDEO kills keyboard  in X",
> 
> then...

 

No, this has nothing to do with X. I don't run a graphical login manager, so it's just the terminal here.

My lspci, cpuinfo, fstab and .config follows:

```
linux-2.6.30 # lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 8086:2a00 (rev 03)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:2a01 (rev 03)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:2834 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 0c03: 8086:2835 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 0c03: 8086:283a (rev 03)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:284b (rev 03)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:283f (rev 03)

00:1c.2 0604: 8086:2843 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 0604: 8086:2845 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 0604: 8086:2847 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:2830 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:2831 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:2832 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:2836 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev f3)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:2815 (rev 03)

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:2828 (rev 03)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:283e (rev 03)

01:00.0 0300: 10de:0407 (rev a1)

02:00.0 0280: 8086:4229 (rev 61)

03:00.0 0180: 1095:3531 (rev 01)

05:00.0 0200: 10ec:8168 (rev 01)

06:04.0 0c00: 1180:0832 (rev 05)

06:04.1 0805: 1180:0822 (rev 22)

06:04.2 0880: 1180:0843 (rev 12)

06:04.3 0880: 1180:0592 (rev ff)
```

```
linux-2.6.30 # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 23

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T9300  @ 2.50GHz

stepping   : 6

cpu MHz      : 800.000

cache size   : 6144 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 0

initial apicid   : 0

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority

bogomips   : 4987.46

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 23

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T9300  @ 2.50GHz

stepping   : 6

cpu MHz      : 800.000

cache size   : 6144 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 1

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 1

initial apicid   : 1

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority

bogomips   : 4986.43

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

fstab (with comments removed for brewity):

```

/dev/sda1      /      jfs      defaults,noatime   1 2

/dev/sdb      /mnt/usb1/d0      auto      noauto,owner,user   1 2

/dev/sdb1      /mnt/usb1/d1      auto      noauto,owner,user   1 2

/dev/sdb2      /mnt/usb1/d2      auto      noauto,owner,user   1 2

/dev/mmcblk0      /mnt/mmc0      auto      noauto,owner,user   1 2

/dev/mmcblk0p1      /mnt/mmc1      auto      noauto,owner,user   1 2

/dev/mmcblk0p2      /mnt/mmc2      auto      noauto,owner,user   1 2

/dev/mapper/crypt-home      /home      jfs      defaults,noatime   1 2

/dev/mapper/crypt-swap   swap      swap      defaults   0 0

/dev/cdrom1      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,owner,user,ro   0 0

tmpfs         /mnt/tmp   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec,size=500M   0 0

```

The lspci -n didn't look very helpful, so here's just lspci:

```
linux-2.6.30 # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HEM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600M GT (rev a1)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)

03:00.0 Mass storage controller: Silicon Image, Inc. Sil 3531 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 01)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

06:04.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

06:04.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

06:04.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 12)

06:04.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev ff)
```

Now, the forum didn't allow me to post my entire .config, so I had to compress it a bit.

Since there's a problem cutting and pasting binary bzip2 data, I ran my .config through

gpg. 

Copy the following into a file, .config.asc and run gpg .config.asc to get the original .config.

The passphrase is "1234". (there has got to be a smarter way of doing this?)

```
-----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE-----

Version: GnuPG v2.0.11 (GNU/Linux)

jA0ECgMCpL5cdxI1jIVg0u0Baw/RT8F6WjkBwGBWVxc7cfgm5nZDvnCo2sqT0sI5

ZxSC1u6cqo0/wTLl7EHJ92q8OuYXv/cSt9LGMqX+v5CR3Gfai40F4bzh3fC8sxbi

uvpNzmj2BFN9ybXIxiM0kHuuP77x0vaLI5g1aIRJEif4XEagAzkhsG6gMobsGcVJ

h5tx6l6ctHuouWws3bzkCs7e5n9/AQVGdp5xNTHXOAnd7YuZBbwSuPnxgH92PtFB

M5dRIWtuiBMQOzdJFybEXuoqAEkUa+dsPfRcwN2sIOmRetxR2Sn7Ehd4hXaUY5pP

DaOr4rcDi7XBdLo4PzsNo7FJVcdFulbydD9J4K1lv4zyXZKeFSwbjvLfhwDiSjmF

XOn2kHXpmlCZ8Vl7ltGetNXH2E3gs7jmqHLXrHwPf2huGfgvHcguRWs8gTghh+GC

4sZi6ljfEoG5EL44Da0rUmKSk+uysxASCiS3T65BtqwSkRi7KBwlbxsftwTg7tcv

iltv7XiXOldR8QpxyADM41HR2OoeaGWxuzq17S5WDqWnISHhMlugupL1TrjPyTEm

/zQX/GJ9xJio/Uls/tbRe1lIa2sGko6vFWt01FbIOB/TQAfZYY/jMsrJ/XUWrsez

NzIuxj8ZS9bR9aSBXX5yjuCbGXqmTIpW7QjNGSw1AooCRuduozenjS5X+r9UhR1z

6562eCEKF6nHTDzkA7Q235CKkZ6sA8WJL1jOJG/BR4FWCc4iWsb7aJorLD20sHuV

7+FGdTho90IyXrgFA45sM6tJoRR6K7xccMPAkl/7s3Cr8y2Gs082MuqEQtYltSCy

SohZSOOGu7rwUy9dF2XiddgvdxQzF+dH5BUqvZE8b6iAU5HuIp9FuHyB7lNshMZr

R96jIdstAUiEDi+rGLWvq8ZxiQhV4/Fwag76ips/pksUmbpUrt6GeVzZyjwIuS5y

d1RNx4pOcQ/ohbWws56ommndUtpyAiGnE8vbv7i3zWkMw61+pMo+qJ7iXzVaOZZl

Y95go+oUtoNjYHTClIhwRaPno9CnzaTBL3LkEuai2edpbCvwOPqLa7BOoH5FnvhB

X1Ojlc50aIrH0TNeaGMtqRVFqzL78iB7Pam+xClK9NT4jM1rMJdOS73MN7sSaCst

g1T1i+nURM6NSJy+y0lbaYor+SvNbc/fJnNFvkv1tI9gKO7cHPZlozWhN4L1c1cP

GrL6H0+HdMJcji5si2+wAMBXNncT8lJjhs3jafiMCCTIlJRo0bGgrNL88mLMa6Wr

nOSxkJO+lEAU35fuYWdBFW/WAburLKqBYo+W/UL5cyjgN/JME1oe0OrFjatsd8Bd

BXUN9MgAz5QM7oq1WouX27e1q7ilocY/wh+vLIiGv2XQQsokABkK26+1KINZ+Rdp

A5hg+FsouUJFWK60IkjadRrhjAEC7kdnbOeZj+nqCvh7qwB1cd89nE3qj3hqH3aG

YZld3QuSbm1SByDhn6bNQVvQc1PjYatpTIvZH/PTZQFMQ7C6qRhfWbHp7f0/DAHg

qhPMZM9pFLloQtiHylENs6FrpHcoZFo/ugrpiVXL31p56AowheiUwKBWb6RK3oUc

EbhH/DWYBJcJFCG7DY+SyLAIMMlT+8Fq/DHfCJsl/D7HbiU8bYyKU8zjU7twXxBk

7ilqBSzTVH3wrU+cHP63Wq5ML/QGr3c3OTRM4Pr8AFIBJTSXaVf8CjdjSWx8ZJ4d

1tjgS0KbrHBZwjq1+H6FU5nFmU4o5RAQXWv42dVjSFm0xd3Ktj3JmAqJRuXEJdJQ

Gbix0OL6A74krnEP/mfbR3O+jSQdMHwfB61uHDsz2hHOdaIK3hPRWeMGxzJ/6kCt

Pf5L7nVzsz8pmNxUfOK5SrSpKD5WnfezKtS7AnUPC3MYVM4wZ2HA01Pc9T1VVVEl

PfbaszjJ/wKtVXX6T0Fzrn+KGccfkqE1HtP6NPb2sI4+LwkYUQIIhfDzROFoxyvp

43pB1UwaES8/TYt3EFF4SPgqX83pkXg7rgCBxazPFPtiP7S/B9rATy6Q6DsFLTIM

Hg+h//mYOSAQJp2HyVB0BEgi3wwSGgSue5ftU0K+BIFNmEe6YZre6Gqrs7SJMghN

Vvhp4GrS1/MGVJGjG2hoT8G905FWACjsxdoH7CA3nheAo5a6jKIJl9ik/LQFiYzM

/kv6nTevG5RZe7t9DtuRYMiYTq9PU8qtSIg1uVk9YCH2cBjqKPIdDW57APProbPh

gnsi/+uoMK9U0SiHlOK9Ye/qV1hL9zKZI0vVxpFZVrY4W076+5atWhgWso2SkEyn

qS3T8vzM824bCAL4puRD4QKGvjSuhxwt5/WT1Cdk1DkcGqkcg2PPhKJeWWf32v8m

i1DGRGb41Ee1Ave5rEEH2EEPgIdz2XPknme6NnJWi827//qdpybgPNV5+3X+BS/F

p0rkq2RMlRAGdoDVldjXq3bos19aJArXdmLxB1+Tq4Lv8DQ3Zgfv6o+KsQ0+zVVd

hn7BAyDMp1qMisvEUiXP8EhxWa2Z1umf3l6WXAp1St393oHEERgxHBTvqcZaXAPK

RCRbrUHvD/Kazg5SfB7RSiJLM50QwV1fbv5ee1QMr5iRs6JUUBOl1Xl2Dw1xI5a+

A/vnCF7VvvfsC1ue18gpbB5x4U+vxz4Dc+6aDhB0On+Lcfqh344U9pO80N0QjNSH

Prp0KCixsTN6/J4npPaGYHCa6XALvpMN28LapyWYOuAmk0xtCcBWJv7sXZM+KGEe

NeXlOcElPA87BO+UqIklzymiiQREyjc7X5YDkq61cmLXMqGZOTav7b/A7YL3kUxy

1dqP4H8siDJ0/MNOKCYY7NxMpHv4KEIf8PiQesp48g1+DCvu8WlZpUzOJXOJkGaq

nxr31uCxYP/Fq3FlmkKJ6uQatoI3XlkDBFGYplFcaHQa+giwLF3FMlWUD4U1XxSR

6VJw+6VWNZDAFmyJLq82HySjWS2KszlD/G9CheqoppIGO7HZa0efQkbRc8GhqDhF

rzvjwDFPHc9hFXD28vhfP0Rl3k/jSM2P3mQUWDdjG6oZzMAv5PqvRSReJiRfXS8d

OLG+IU9uZpJsOkavW2qOfHlmojIo15AcrAHvGLnrXUpQ+DhyBK8VA2MhLDrvMcfg

iR+QR++xEyCR7y1nEL24qyUbSCAP4VhJlwQg6kyPGsWLCiBEaYtKktZ1CIhvIMlN

6G1IugSzLc2aVmPawhOdvFCkYgHE/B1uYL5HzotAgME9ICup6JtaxVuCNjEn1gJx

IfxA/Jo7EeYCMnFsrT6NRYNl2zYllShakxzFpfrTyTeriggzqnLQn5taQBmK+zWq

1vG3LfrCjlkFHNDr0Rjkl7RBqp9Qksx7CVn1HLqoSSqYJnx1HuvrHvml5hh2Wj+W

TXAWTCEbvq/a/tr65EAn9L/GjJvms8qPjrbgGHRUMiv3x4d298JAkXzc6Rt/1vXY

sF2adKd5ymHYXLT/INhn2JrxWZsfqFPFSBYdpHCYRd8CfUGQ7U31BatyGOcBp7/K

xiyQLGlfwo+s+eH+CURs2W8NMGQi5+VztUR06TuXdbX6jg7pHymGUFuRhdTnHviF

NCPmXRd5nEaFPFa7LB1TM0qS9b6mrWEDJ7wKpQRkq0m5lTP3WZGCAhOl8NvC4j4a

pnKuONzy3G3xNhz/+jA+Km5YEqb2lbxmipCdinM4RlF6UZQ9sf/Wbl9yUipgovtM

TdMnXaFbgW8ORT9qEpAGoNRcsljLw91fSjSzOzfjZG9hSfbqYwQu5tOCxFg/0Ha6

q0Kxg/px+acdOZbhypXdpW1i1d9eeV6s6h0nmJ/uysM5qQxrqF6OlLb2niD2mFne

4DuSYMVikK3GYxBZp0wj9yBjXiGzBAUM9/K1lWIvSYVpyxujorHL4cBNbyQidk2v

cr6medeS00HEk932qnzwiB2VHglV9KVuTqjvrBcqosZ7UNa8HJLUbvXGPxT/DaKd

ximuy2jvNLgQ/mAHkvWR8E3zQ2cJj3Uh+cekdnWuxV3DJ41e8qL6aevNWnyT+Z25

WRIlRGB0OQpxs1p0hRIoLYeEXyQ1mYuAxRrkapSNIAg6OyUDzHcAoqhE3lzKA5Ye

tdU4E3WFBQK2849XLouqF35P2Mh7cZPsGyLOsTmPS2qjeq6FaNOMVFxKC4MruWc+

LoRxM3nAuIp/kBvqsmSfBfwUypOEMS2filYQIYDT41mrS3le6yQ5Nnxw4bt6Tl9u

JW3/RJiTaFEJx+lTCPFB79I9sPf+RhM2TCvfkaK1U3jgp6e86sDrJHGNCI8ISwbq

2IJB5TEpCcs2mB/A7vkV2+f+AkoPrje9bD9+u746/TejBL31oRsy+a+a8fXQnAso

k1mnUvYGY59jYDtInK4Tf9G+gnWLXjvunH5ImgFqs0knXF4L+6dogbqaiMweFknl

BGhQkhL9COtKbGXEquHe2HQfw9IOTL9PCZNgiBC/1O7NzYSMjXyzGFZaRYpKDKje

WwBRpEsveEgCzyGX3zjurqHBQHkE4Z+JmoLngGDG13k4xhhM+CFBflPHFR+EHkPn

z1+EEl8ngci9RMP/Dypg5sS64Sok/YtNdYyXLhDO0wCBQrGM6zQ1VGzLMUdX1pqs

Uh3f5p25WFsa7qm6zNQ9MdWtMEysRlGUqCF2V2kmrypcw2ApPEZuBDZ7CQLFOjWq

A1mka5DVJEjpxsOEM3Fs/v93ZlqpuTLovJZLup4e/hxyCBrESPlqG/Gj3kDqObaw

knkSW9uQdCQjJ8jDjerkqqYpDrNTaBxH/kcVeWLUgaC/PtwnBXP+VuZ3woaRPxtH

yqnZBvq7wRfWBQkqlFaZeVCk0kv3CxZL5dObLj70ZRMKTj3OmYz9Yw/bIdgqT/9z

Q7AYGWV5OFjPfjyMWrHj8RsOTZfrgZvyLr5tkJoBWo5nC2DqsiF0ZV/838uHfD3U

9K4hOMYNEywnZ0RT4XPYxirW6lZU+cNM8sEXTpo9DFtg89wTd7CPuczC4xO6uoPR

971WyrgxweL8NOUP6DBopK+q7G1q1zXDoT5oNlNu4nTtOLMB83DgKCCth4IdoCFG

0Z4ozx70Xsa+tgEYo3xFD7ro9os5xqPXDIrc+yYO6n9ebY0NP+TOLq7VOcs3vsK0

ofkHpIs+heevt9CXOTpbtcuBb3oC4ubyT5jpv6ZEMCjhvS08UST93vI2kE1Juukm

fYpgtRFT6Vj+e9WFJpxDSWT9WoPRyqR9+B4IHKCaTaAqUiTy7v9LNcV8mwWb85iM

4OOI3STUa6bmGcl/FHYX022zQbf7kA7Lw4i0GVCBM6+VvePvC75yk4UxKmcA5yu/

vKR9eo5qGQrWEXLfPBrItgomZahrck2Umcw71KL0QX/tbvkjf+M+blPDrg3RJHA7

X0tt+P4fqlVPom1hBs1/uMD2i/pufk/9jE/ZHDSYCDSN79ZSQxSpGEXrW0OOl6IB

hPS3lYPFEYuQZoF8VOWn0jT5LBoLFrb2YmQ/KazzIA1py6Nz95SoWlxPGO8Dxlhk

PnoiqRiZarGn7NI5GC5N54Nn2NACn92YCoxoq+cU2TncyWCi7+jHsa1Umze+rPm8

NFwEi1rul3m5rghYm3qmpfStqk9eYqnWAJEcwWr3faZXgIXJHwye5jHzZsyc87dH

xDRp1p8UWSOSFBl23BAFGXKmyhRe2znnLiqVWYGyOnlNSUWc7CIKjjNBRSMp0K1B

Ik4Ya6RICImezhicyHx3n+Nr2wZKlBamt3seAtg3WwJur2S9v/kHmt4rOCutPiaR

jRJNdZ6LIiXWGs3MIJ9StoKOPoUJFmllqF2iFpaY7BkGnw2ca60hJz4imlkCVpC1

wcGTVhr+El4wLEHPlfPDHZjDCtlatlE2OlhIUV/Je/c1PYlvjvqvCDteRulbPCKF

+yZe2Ec0l3cO46WXAuA14znpSuno1YLwlB7fQJ0blRXbSgV9Kqbhznj7mK/S7lXJ

tTu01v0Ri4I26wT6OIN7RzlTm0UznaUuTQDpMLRudCYTHQmxjFiOaNdm6AHZfP1O

h8Ojz3n+UpWXKIk3IKPN2w+KZQq+IQwTu0OI39apAVUAYJieP+Mtr+xpOid1FHTt

tiOSq3noKJJYUOIPjz2eb26RS5hVPntRX87p+mmwWp7Y5pIl++2JgIT+qwMtpMbj

4JmsQk7uU9eC+26+aRKB8FuYEue/3bCiyY1k+dXi3bEbkLRYA43A7DSud3K9jzqw

COAeSSqvKDVGxLrrGnmGEf2zSpMlsnIJD4C+uKVQkWcljf1t1gAvUBUMsk82QFf6

QrHl3GLm8eUhZLQ0jZHchr5jWzvhKHHFWNf/3seRm5aTKFLyQYhO3gxfan4IfnGa

El8/859muBjpYL7LEJdgZCmimjofQP6BWOk1Y5sPaOrrk00Yj7E6N8JtJ3EA40l1

LlFFFOI+rZY7ulHXINxTiQWZxXS6WVicd+ku3x3sB92ht9sPIX9o0CyXYkhTSVse

ejuAen2cUg/JIhKmWVBeZk0ylWOECGmhLK4gCtMHZgKaChOv7v7rPoLCu6fWlq//

23gMgwX3rjZ0LSdlov5YF4kr1oKLLY5E+XJgi1TOekWVyzB8lMZkP7EwZhSDk2cV

6yLA3PzM3urhF0UgSYB2GMBW6z8x6m0hR00DwBXqBFEsA8KBKj3qLdkd4zTbuPFF

g1+CW3JycFvaaOo3pAg5Z4v4PoAfZev3XpYNHt1ok9zQ048X/ONAKBjsG7BO9B8O

9hEfQefl82HES1eoc4IB3DZXO8wm6uFKLjIqsIL4g0/tho6lc5zyTQbEqdcRaUa7

ZLcAEiZU0j7DF/pLfoaaKBdJIlICIRaJ9op4doyZeRVDc9XIst9RK61FFgAwaNk3

ZAl3DRAKHsEcS0plYmc53oW6UYoooAPWtNqP5AwutMLh9QDYO8IMpkvLPugNvpky

RtbM4KfXwLvKCfrSv7Ah3UHNhTL+MpPg/ulJr8Rkmy9r90fXejmK0Yb0+MpVu5ut

aTUkUL8tU4t7t8XHSwG7b8Sh9r9TqJU1WWtytGQlxDRi1r55tqA6ciQt5hK9z7iq

zNvnPvzgi18Fwnw49LSXtot74iI3zTBW70OmCvSOzPF+8shnAtv855LbfKBwkeFi

ezxUALi8xSllO8LfN4IluwRGvLTyQdEMPYc1ALioh5fiHppy4VHWxH4xhl3A0XTY

mGT0pSdJVL5oJWm2rW1jCurOTs2CEDve4nYHkLMkgr30CkDfpKzKEhY2DKn3f/4O

skkdEwwyArtPlcsR3jjezaZThwmBYCErw9aXg90YxeQGLL3/RmBiLj0HjcaNsZOy

VNVaxfGH+elkPlOIcTlkS2nRbpfzvyE3K06/8LFXYNXwsnGvf7wTKoKC3mMA4eBc

yCH18GZ79EWGB68zAUCZWm+3xW+7mf4ZdWmtpEfukEbIWVyliaite+gtTKLY5BT4

eQolRvHEyPYPBDMuO/LfdlYiv6u7sQ27bSLm/5cdLgytexO+xgNHibbG7x+CnxKB

38cJ1KkjMm4Ipo79NihrwvcFzYLrkNFmna6fmROe71Vuq2JKlwFiykLiqAoBoUXI

yiPtsKAV4OVQ7wz+FFlNezBZ4LcETNFfRiM0w98qQ9vb3edEDidKZYdtZ9kR14bW

LZCWAgbaVj1A9ancRpZ/inUkP1HnjAPcn8Vez//5jmGg80e8d8aKpxjlj/AjEhEK

L38a+pA4wFf85ISAlbUWS5NilbDNsoeUhPO6ALFUCLqqIoT/m3o0b1eCUchty5Rf

GoqrxOgXrot1olxLsPPKHAUvLqtYZ9Wq8vuwuCD9lJYpJM+AcM90VpL85GsnYMyA

Hg9jWZ60x6TQmJDaaKMmsZJJjbaF0nAB+H2k3nRowsUklrr3X8U0wcFRtzFNSqhy

AqQPvKnwtN7xxNjNvFgnBOpEjzblZiUHRImtFZAuNhgStKbwSFTqqkdDEnHYv8Mf

vm5VJRRMNaBvQTLiefD73VVQ3t3C2I9pDHjTcpynp0JEVDk5xKs5FjMAQ2VlqUpm

BZgtgBFLFcsC4b8bWN60FHmfUVzZ/BV9R4Sb3HhH6zz1AskVOZfNjnrWBwW0MKaz

R2u3X1RgaN0zZTJm/1aC3F3NAGfQaDKjYNLFPFpshV8OAeUzicEECg53jYblgfd5

A8t+4nOs04nfYs9JmjnlrJ3uZRG9wEx7AECQ8IGyQ/4x7I9zxh5a3r0B8ATaGLbj

3aoyQTr5Wrkf+2yzq86S+rUSLZiCJr4cQAG3EsTfxKA+bSwpWX6ilr40e3vHVxga

DdYWNgQZ308Jo2kuA+yaz2VwhrPpcQQF5Os0qbQgIkhpA2F87ZvSzful8MfeaT7B

BgF73Ek8xjw3qhAXOm1/WVnYYLL3uNf3qyld7KQvRLG5ryM5loEC8B0+GpNFaYMt

GrlHYF5/2ivIpXVqXtWdt9F+u84TMv0Xjwd7Ee8HpOWsh37EXYcwXZqgr5kRL0XT

3gFwK/qQRcwcGJ4hzbT9ZDc+uHA1ahLnkuE1aFiNFkDCXlQ6Dli1XFBE7o8uMd00

Gru4ELcewVYW7ycVbhXphElqy5IloJl2NozHZ+obBJ2kdMN4XdJq8wxFy3ynsySd

nmKZTtWenJHyOrZJGIr/c735APHHPmd5gYWxwGlYQxr0Xp+n7dH6TQH4Ry27hxr1

VMm8TjoyMzgpAwLF6AZwP/rMmT9xy+TmDU0sijwqBWqKPML1Gjy84yhnK/JIr+6M

oCtGPcVhSctKYt+ngus8pA92Oqhp3eZtn6XFvgbocbSRGWzABx5UbXILmo8ivN8R

2gxpObSOXUQrU30ZpxA3mE4GzF9dsbW7776PtBtQUV+X8SPTQJiJ8KbimKP/jP36

U2X0TxypeVmH9ACx3uAHpzjnzARKDDk2IpWP20qn3j7Wuud2vcgJW9zQ4BiS3rWt

7WCW+7ejGX91vfRW7jD2uJ8PHsEWQ6IU/gwfHcQ2ilIsP0hU8tEL0QwdSKz0sPRA

BQUYKj1eDjVqqRUei7zr/9VTr7UEKNl4kSYx1CUszK6FE/8FtFWK/1b0ajBUx9dY

cN4vjD1joouA14Ec2PYQflJsoNkkIqaRGpvU+gIO+yHBhm9z1/2XEFgtMQI7nkf6

frCL15D5A+jrY29PuqJMtXyz1/cofsPBmpl9E5NoEw1v1ULPbMehLB/AnadARQqu

z9msfbrjVnDK3DBfSyvImiMKiPY9TFAkyT3TlaP7Og8cX40N7EVlA92po71r/ibB

Bg8unTbt9BAEUQj6kJ8RTbpp7+NYAdbogzBHUxx8lMocm37Y5KKfAhAQ+JORqxqP

wONtSY+KrMpcEURUCuMrT4sDkjwSwzns81+Q+32fLXWSjmaIG3Jm/AHH5vZQZDc+

FPMpyo7eNtDQYPgMV13PoPFiTCx5tLLjeitGaJO9qnsMqrGr+ikXntnJ8rPrKY67

9hUsXcDI+gxQWLoAox73lUGv0v0vvFcS9URwPboRFQoUJtETTytSgJ4JUrKsGbiP

9zF4roAIrl+OhHYTqnDFL4OwK+Pg3DUWlF3VxtEGQfOlfGQduhRCY9Q3sr+R6wQ5

Vh8uxzGXJ+bt3p1sveW+Xse330/LoIaiXTJSiTBZc4tMctf9Qwoj+wgjvSeJFty6

RkFmfbYtVqx4BjjDwcOG9IxwgX+Id1Vo6GOFztRdeN4VszO01o6bbZnLD0/JOMmm

jhXSBaCO0oQA44EAawDJuOezztQ1TMbkY2Zf9ZttxKWmaKdB3vaOe8sM2VkW1Ja7

kEr0IxzTYrIpEVz3pllBxot5Ed6evwwLzvf1kjuVelhDXJK7mUKvuBIK50mpOmID

hbK4BahFcZWzbYBWm8iCg1o+j0Y58gcDoEeoS2+YDdUbNMlc0U3pj+o+4e+yGqwQ

P2RnZV5tvIExliqY3rLm3SBVKq/isnDFHU/Rw3MNAwS4mejGOex7Od74Ti7NLL4E

gLdUhMrg1zfUH67dBbEuKxZU/Nno0+NeeAJqGDwvjmjGZaFDCr9GAanYtvPPewoZ

F8cB8MN1q11pQnzWikqT49pP18c5N7bxkuNEL6jCBo5biogx/jf3iGK5BHwwXd8M

CVNXVX5P9f/tkJ4iKexby/Gx+uoJf5jtfU6yK46FJDv1Qbz8sl17ZTLmBLGGL9Da

47AznmZ0/KPzhOSQJyQsNhuqwed83GsY+dJYTghvGZGBa4IMVmtd95eKSAzavYin

dYS7BJ6+rVkZYZtayA75Vxio1omLHzujhwZfHy6StgwRlP+f2mnI9jnk4mIqivTJ

jjHhds2iXH6SarEGePdLtqX5Q+1AWbLb1TIbsrnOZ4yfqQTir/a4QNTU6AWOstRP

EnnJg/eYM1c9dCZC0tjm3iYC4/0LT3ZKsZWZ0VVgHgqqgiXqVexb4+Q7MhEHAJsn

3LBc8YTTwNLWJkUtgh87jfOV6phxBNA+G30yPGb1GPGczgF3ah0XsjD9SZcDWPQL

eJwYJrKDdFJ4CXpZ5Vahd3u7jIQ6GYh3Z20Ggji7TV8dffoQ1qlRru54yebbWDp/

VnJgNhOZ0O71d2WP4zAgVp+VuN25HlZnLGuJvjSKtBRlIc1eXqiiIR01KFiQbz5W

PUhEJk7P6n0M2m8WIsA5xRpBSj11xS7NaVU98wbTBOCUN17Smn+anyYiMhhcxJWb

jvVmZF0CQo+MO0Hm1nDckbS5kKg370Y8RZepedI70rNjiuac9FB9NPRJUpjOf7Hp

A7LnfimuJMLL9K3HFWEjakleDV49hSqIV78nTMhFo84OBA3RF7Wp2ebIOzspUxk9

25MNrOFgIs/uKju6JqVm9eDke8ahqzCX8ENca+XJ6t+tQ+hrKt6EmXf82Um5vvqI

YzZos+tBM4P4tHCupYfBwISLib/kHKwyGo9JDgwmSPXG2hhxCnMi9oQXlS3vMhcc

Ofo7mEOnIZnfmAkDbGwaEtgVFA0c/dWoGKioR4EqK6qR6c2A8Rz+Qhxstrvd01w2

mOy7SK0r2SnnMsVcz8lYadUBDtFe3dYDl2eq2bZZIBSy9AICtPN/Pz/fWodVahpy

MEb3A+j1SI6yHOkUEbmgmUxOFCTPy9QDTfUu+kiRZgdJVZ/EeHNXZfselRZFrBZ6

MR+Xv2jwTNWEqPged6Hv/ZwFyxzRYCdX7BtNiyg1/vi1qUSevOIjfcN/nsbiwveO

oRxKxXr01vGuc7D8s62EHhU2B9XMPUPUQkAPZS29MCn7qf7wpvzJstzW4c0Y750r

pxKcyxKUSv1AeMJunCPDPtxUtF4jTTPoNdsGsnC6wU+sH63IpFyQpLtQdbmldG45

PtnuPNFr1bxQiwGlbJBoQT45/mlXHSLi8QIK34bK/AkfLJXDRiROp82mAkEdcGmB

6XDPPjtRF/kMCWyBD3fgQNX5k3izEoYuQb4cEAqWi1YNtOmkNqnaZQL4vgNul9hK

QORu3C5DQwYq4HzFnPwTziP39KV0getB5ENhZY3Mnfi4E+veSaZBO6O9p9wdGbiK

//G5Lxk1Qrs4TjdDzuZoTf8+tBW4MiS6QryrvA3K4hLtWJpsycyvm/yAM1UpYDRP

/KTREKWqYzu/tamD22YsGe8IpXR//MdB39srd20FifvumyptnD2uMJlad3NLP5eQ

L9YS+0SENlm/IKAFfqJoBghbWlyqNeokOZyVXbBUIjaY7B5ofQDiyO8qFt2eG6Fo

Y2zu07UA3BLKwVB5ZVFImI3vKg+W9YNN/lFgGieu6CZfq8FfHGPJtq7g9QnYcaEK

XV5RD0x3jb3U2OV4WXKxBTgV/N6LKsTU3a/sR6iFwU9OAHLqI6/jz0gkV+M1nOuJ

1T1XcVmhP2gY3If/WK7myBIXB5vLPkjrGFIo/ix4NhU0w+OxzfMMqllVLEkCkpnz

Gikt+Eh9bBqZtbr7X23WjhMdJyBJb2uHEJYX/7Ji01I4LNlB+xn8b8Cnyv/lhfAT

1FJS2mD1ZMA1euem0Ih8msHV1setJnMLK+hEmi4mDWilOF+OXF3DdyCJ8AcO5Awx

vqLMseInNKebD7aq6zSec8DsAOAJFlnDt/CXSYBX2GtZaYacRcvyOAb7Lai4NH1s

NhWZKlysABH2wGWWhjf0v9sPN1vGM45pTJIqqoukerc3S93COw8ne9SVccn8VeCj

ThTy/gbtjZdLme4ZUQ/d++ueW0dqeU/QNN3bo4zZm2jQrCva5DNL5ykajKIe3R/U

nSO3hH0r6RPjzLw/7j4oQ9R9qrPHghEDnbMUJO2QVdF9p93v+6EfYq7yDj9Qxq4t

Kd3y8xkGFHyYhIMQCbKeC4F4Nz89qw+zxQHXPlRRgeLt/WvBCEOaJC4uNPqEUj2I

kodp201OMt7K0M+DuNGaFSlPaVveH55+KAcnYPYtlpiPE2VBE8h/6Ua9JUEzYDDu

0yVacn0AgpqumI01j78rkTDfrCM9nYUqMB8UYFdHn7nPMCZD5a7u3iG+zb29ms1Q

9NuLBnLs6tOJD1JiVfco0RQi87k2WERFaX4vJe6IA9MTteAcIusuY81OTejlD+8b

AeI9km3Tw52JhwlDUdtH3KU5xYIX0ba1TvN4FSwsebMCGL+mxiGM59UdGgaslEee

HG7kCWEkDpmM2iwI8NXaDAJ0Bzm1WHoFWB5xkMvfl3WX6kAGQURM6/8eeJ0+6Csb

0aSE7zpb5X16zOWM0KZkaxZmihNMinmYULlVVLJfDd5qD8iBeaCfB9tM5prGsqqz

buBlKIAB22RfJHwJ6YQ2JcHrJdvSAocg70L3gb765nBxvXSCJaTKEum3wkxkNCqQ

VbHTDlgpAW+jwZ9YgVVupZfNLoTLehRJuTpCNa1+k5xbBqqCcZaA9jCtz4GgsGRG

whkn549U72xngO3f7h6AfJ0Ex0J/iShFiih6oGY1Hzt/HiwtohXrbT+pcWbxqovn

YfYV2kzt1wW7oO584aA19xpKPkCK1FoUTZLU3C1641ckKh/EkTJ0cbM4Rbr/ByNn

0LKUapWnv9eVa65as4q8nTAvxS8nNhgugAnd6kHnoF8Eyl18Tw1EWCybBGGmXqMh

l8x9qWbcwLTMt5tGY3vlW7/jx/h7yOR39CoeTqGHadsLOaW1UHePqT/b6zR1deCg

JnK8AY4N1MCF6PMH/IH/hR7P0YXrPqYl/esAqBFHcEHR71WzNG3A1zGwViUTisCN

AmKwil7EvYg0XQSCQojJ6Hl4GTizLbS266crSnqpr1m/1S7AqrRDl0N7z9deN27h

HolLrUl1FB6viZHHKIreDGmDdyK9N5ZlT1p3DZwLlVLxbnK63KJC062UBVeFTc73

orBwNqRARHRmnI4/udul17FjX+pMolqV+2wbbtt0O7IyadgnXJojJweRs9eHjcjm

TzgpRhqWPH0QI6PiQ1t0W14VIiQGlT8azcUNT28u5PkBQUUN6KMa5fhjXnY8//G5

93O/WtXAE0mSbFXUx3X2SZvaxsn1FiVjWouXx9RYFYP3wmws0+mxNI830nobl9Qh

4sgi9zvXbHSd9EeBtbP/uRYm5tZGc5bT4mRLzzD2kvFLaxa+OU1nbSuiGJCtYw2b

Ic/NStgUQyfdXEwSDFfPFP443/Mm5caZ8KmbKmMvaW2jEQIN1vbpoSvIrxxAIJRz

4fDDkR3HVp4WAMO5U85yucpsVX02vNOj2tTlvOuqFctlrFfsgok7udMqvCk56IYI

ACoh3y0cvYuBSva1RUdyMvdIlSpzWHQa3KwegR6u3UjYJGlo/R8o8A/hIAiuK11Y

reBjgBGbLIkSxaFcgsii+jHmhWMoD42PLJdcpc2Oib5Tc9VBIV2+VnpalYhLzXaS

5nqS5V5/pwu9GOte5vAVfqR0a6pIzVbt3ImFwXBKPOjnCBkEfQ0XNwvUPcwCiwRr

8iTMAwNgM0Oli4oM9BZj/EKgDiBywnkOuFXCFbUYM8IiLY7O7xb5UHvUGaRu+5BA

ydb82KjX08xsn+zn5UF0NJLJsWh8yM/WV44e5pXtBCqqbsxmNExXcdG4dINvSODF

NVBki3OzKanoUfdkKWdHbMx3aCYymmU1982Z3SxGKeM7sOjTU+m9QGy+SJ49Dd3L

SWMopm55FivQSCjLvghJof/xvHHZkBWVxDiMGkF9DZRA7ybFkbV2As519Kh9gaBh

DPKvcHf3tKW3paIve5SvY+eCnWN8m0KbkXI8c/RO/97lFxDueIA4eYCsd38DZUDw

O/su4lcJUXa/1j3MeJAtT7MvcYkBS2W5ARIM6yz7gGfVnxIdx4M7aU09J2ZiEf69

JFLNetzyajYu2i3cCpogmUsvRuwX366x1GZCmmKW21uSRpp9aZEMaZ7+nBHpCHmE

PQHe3S+cJkoWgGYykBJmRSJ9M95PgdICLMux+ETgUlXr8/IHNRmb0xLoRcXjSRm6

D/FpwuWTNMYJ4Xz3uF+UcOanPI9mUyr9dU1YsbX6ab8FoMq60t0wq3KZ0m9tBZpo

JsuUlLJYgsOlRcx5JluOsaNvBD16Op3RWxvO/PAPMadwWug8rqnF52TcQqpXP+mL

ALw0j6KFbcfeaMNtr3BLroFrPqL/D2nhwWNMG6EhxW4OuUiSgxCOUgF284+wQsof

GVuFWfm+SBFssGMgTUiXgRz5bd2XzuRkQZ3ctzq2zYP0MXP4lFaEzLLLIu0Xl7N5

4cQqd9YOvhBPD8uo3C381xNqolavsAuJqTL6okpgkCXGMiOvHIb3pbU39AARBBs7

HhhCHnG5L7/7Djmk+vDyT7UgbXRuqV//4qSgNzhfULqG9Vdmo9ShyHEKQ6QNkqph

YGljP1Bx5AmRJHSeDW7cQq0uXwN7q5d6MZs2KBfdo0bh7MSvLUZwZNq8NUAZ0GZv

9duYKvlI+bRJaS5iYXDNwYJKzkg/3xAPPk/1XYTtCkvsPaMNiImDF7teY3SdEjFT

UNT//0N3oniKhDgFgXgWEjT0krJmTiJ6e/hdkdnf/r4AgbAdBMKCLcIx/Y9s+rMp

wBLjZ8ovY+4zcL1nhaLmRbjkFkmUBglM8V2xmwXSjyEDI2/OJ7ohWkQvRPjWAPJJ

MPqzLBXR7+PI/crlIoG6/JRi1WKBUBh4FEuc6j0mG/LKqrJC8bT2iTYuOXVWbsk2

BtjYY4drp+NsTuhSb+xIQSPdEm7vbe4ZGBG/3K91CH9PFJ7q+OHVIPNQnYauNSTM

fKvqiQ5AFFUO1st7G4g++9TWWyYQOOCQnLbjLPLb+2GCtqFL7plaBX3JRDAK4Kj5

PgpzdAbdCFsdDgqb3RjPjgobcQxLNnfZL5bbt0WihQbk+cDqRv1U6o8o9kFQ4o2y

b4h11YkPcTx6znDxJJwMyS1hDaqrTqIqI9KShOAORkBeiVXwcNyua4oPCBC6Us+n

Zxobnw1KonVlfdetTGZvaBGcF8DjbgL93/SAaPIgG5Pul763v1smE4XtpkVRvWC/

meMX6nadlBozeCmPyCXkCjEqUgjk+KqD6ibezNCFaL1LR9sp36Cgmfbl71JR+zqX

7vtObh3ZKjD2/7/Q4x5w5gwZMlh5dZ7Jq+YOgHoLo71qm6Cj0uRHfcmQuHUarZPx

Fxk1kNcblrtP5NoWktdfiNj7Avvu/z+2uizXoMOvtAE+XggS4rd5p1NptTO2hEhl

kXOHCjj5k5j6EQCj2dADxpw7nV7noJazrF8N+fCqrxUxeVyznFWfX+/8yu+SQal7

ppuXI7tB/iNZJ29W2ZCR3dgnpOt16Wp6QFdWKkpdo/1ZOjiIAdC8XzOvBJcuiijf

/kGtTK9djIHBSnQ2563Usrm5idXgjl3myEFZ9jxNLj63dLHWqUzDYse5G5Ea0A+x

XffFDFNeyFG82fy7T2YNiPL5jfNPjYz/iR3RNu+5ku2EIhGhcD919iIItNbKDV6z

c9QeUR0VmdpPZJz+S7n0xuLCb4w33E5z7tXJefidQCJbR2gxJZsnwnIerkdJLEZv

U+1P296q7e3+qznertyV0W0Q6pNJ5x33uwbm2cv0DeNEhcXNLEcOa3YuRyYsseh+

MUF0Ch/lDOCRpOistZOv133BPwNk5nXM6MK0jTBXWExr6koF2qSPZVMmZb3mAMQo

8rC8A+/N+8Hi5h7M5P7eutKyDcfYlLtUyfo78fgoETCHYs/bnl3Y9zgfHfgSu4TP

IBwJtuMUngZVOv5sz0UF8La+8JOOuTi+iv/yyou7hoiRR1nXXLPKPjXBrtShnDJW

y5z109v55jja8UYRS1eq7KrN2truV2+hkWOnmGoJmljBMpGu3XOBl8E6CfoSZWJw

7LCJPsuChs9+lp5JhV1HDfOV4EG8iG3EHAXFkWfFKvyKTbwfyxui0obSsKQshTej

VJUL7a4nW9Jb5u3bK+AFLLqN3/ZhnfzyhTlm9iy/Sd+6NwiwtzTlpQuKwb76RN5e

tE7hEULISNg6JN9Q2n+un2m1xjMyqj+H+oresyudbqDqq//g5h2fBdCOzi1paaoN

RI4DKAkDNAu0CTIinSWs8aqJ65xeef24NGfc9Ql1GNa7ofiFogY5v3IBVVkrh4vD

oMqTIG9zeX6yc111NSBTGTpVGR+FQmu7I6zsk2s9RNcVGQ+FP8dQCE/CK9kQniwD

s+YyYswYfCdfOu/7NIAg+FPj6YaFD/x8WtHmU8MfGklypa/X2fUBm4vnvd3l4LjS

dn6zCtXylkCA/EmLhBq/YNsKKepodVw/jBG9k9jtAs71j9EenP/6jxfdIxSM0/fN

ALRreWhOe+w/ZEk9QPmNXcKakvvK5Wwe418NkUkFoB4ABwqFZ48Zed2IUGDjfAlQ

UZG29HWpLUJDnSKx/uJH+p+zsB2snvsXsHU8Gw8EVYDNlug1rm7jocw7i7Ok6Epu

uJGlXNw/Gxe8lxgrfmyTJaPn1xazMUhGK4vcxwtMpkTM78bgyaIPzw5xFgY2hZWB

CAH6IHQBzjvjxO6sM0R5g11kJF0mjUFXclAUscHejj667V8YX1MDG/EaLDKTN0lG

eliOnjgtETUg58ZDeMveeVarXLTRqianTeYXaJb0KqYzZ8Mt9YIrOnUhUBkRqxQ5

rwNxdmasptQ+JgYJvM+wG0k/2skCapLKWnRe95GsY5eOhoihBoOB10D7Ibpq6aQa

5kJWfyHXR03PkZWy5+Qm5+xOpV1SKhrCj6x81BFbcKEJPk5v6gr14TgpaqEhQA/y

1WCPE/fNs6LWw/tHFcgcp7wInXEQ7cUDfNCQXx0NcSkOYEMjNkQGCoNLyDDt3ArX

XKZ/y6dQ1I6JNQLpLi4Li1o653h1BJ2T0z36qeeSw3qNG/rfQDOPg9euBnJm76mz

zR+6IajDu7CE/+oSGGGvNXHSdUk3MYEzAepImDnADlnAkDQfFv3oe4f3Tnl1/9EZ

wGwMEVUMFbWPAq8liPhgfDKosJRte8b51dn0S6J903oQpbFtStVnG++IiIFdcR1Y

MjYrH9FER5pWjq2CEXFV+7VJA39rnJJInKxxi17vOEXhwt86momuEQYkdW31Mt64

PeZK5S7GNkcvpOm/wf5GN3Nn7h+WGwhYxReG00/KE07OaRZcimRNHBqTkrcTngfI

uKsrFlkrRAUXu+bhuCwhCFn88IgXtfJAWbj7pki9IRGvTESQEjs/aDclkfxrEmdS

xv5ZIwgIkJEiiH4PQUF3+wgzj8dPzDjpeGh+OwyGwbGRaocy59voIGRXVKEqw09U

kESFJ68C9eK1Jk7x+0UAyCcKtb5cDi+6a/E7JIjtqSiNsAVryFd3eZ7Gd0djUiEh

FqFygA1qMykMkczSF9xUcVY2sBQCuxqjVRrEu7mCaBLCg7wq4luxyzJSFmTyQC7T

giNlR3Lbh5P2zlg/ushubmqIsT1G3EmiZIlFG6WYn39v3JQu5dwKopNP8OnGMCOB

pHKwJ9oFtY2+RkjZlZJs/Pvl3/xtE3Yum/Cd60IBJvpKqoG/Gll1Kw42KP4Q+j4e

w8rwMey1xoOIp6IExn3JeYjVWpISd+wbNepPN14DDQUXWyn3VvdfwhSjS5NLSVu1

GjsS6UHcV8/3I3vsbJ8jU3yAnBZTrl/+DNrnh9QVVdK5zz67/d2KAH3SJq+hdREa

3FidDVG5nWB5bUMCUAt/iBPfm0YEbqeyDOOJhgWhO+9pfn/9hLs+hUt9ofiACvXt

bivdHaxEfgq+SnVzIzKjWL4tlgS/BkJDq1+tMcg5o7UWtnp2TSB2UiuFaJ0ZgmRh

v4QCrA5Z/RA14EAj/o9QfAD5kw27bVVgLHeU+M7i6Y1TpN/37bAP9fL8l41ua7+D

2e2KmY9y5gFvLxsw6J1vS4smnSiI3fZeGflU+TOBZ+YrD8ZVFksRH1EDYInBCNeO

7BiPl//CTNpjOwOM2xagmkFycUEkO9OE8hNwzUOZ8c1L9c35dqtosYtRfn42+jc3

VzPfwS0kguszbjqDZMc6yAeOQ/Saiyv8N5WtUYRLyaCYhL/DU5Jnicvw8sRMav8m

OSvvtzk8DpbYDhVZ+04DOEvP3nTZrz85odybCSkuNsgDUp5c0FIe3FqGbo7raigZ

bcoBAEx/XbKp6EDmurU2QlaNTQAMhHxDzWHncPWtDgDcXviIP3d8MQBXP+wGwt0s

/8+f6942rZwTsnc806dY+qb9AKhTnWvE3TKb5QCyKP7s7gRjFhnx4tHeP8J/c7U3

j3D5QKZu7rdbNTEAAoqVV+xM0vUu0KiKRvekiTJUKkoVydJAxhD4Sij8x863SKz1

BMdnWIGSlT7+zSdYdL0MnkKAY/kJbJLvbgf1vzUk+wkylK6r4lzk8vdkRvdXkmor

wmLIBeOWswd5X00QnLUbQzCK9zlU+Ip0FbpwgUuCH0O28jXF8vBu9TCzHQPmHO0K

0KB8MijPkpP9CyNPtsFGFMF+J1UrWBaSQXmP5d+VIUc427i13ReRrfvGnvgz/ELO

MfY5ZVe2BLG81AkYRhutShuoQrmbrIet5z2AuEhAeNgON9W/IziQJOkzdW55zAq2

l1O9BN1djfgjWTYcrXzzqeZdTwv9GbfE/D92O+5y3uAdgXKOUaJIW2G9SJGUrlQd

LQaWNLTaG1RtJlqTyn2Zfz15rhE/JZhLGTP03TogAAHQXCAPHph15GnIrPWz9tQn

Vtgvbn5ANzvoUsxb7Tl98kY/59OIDH2GNNufknwkJVSSoEn6kZRvOgX6xIjAlipL

1xgnFYDRwbvCrQ4eQV9yUW6KsfQak8kzsJ2WyxD+Gc/vmY2/jiIQvi8ZdtihAAY/

ZGRi6pRuK874M4Seb3Ghr5iMA4ci9JV3QSGvS5IuQtS+Hm9+04Fq0tkLbsIapOMs

fppUukCRV+jM6XyeZjUBiy5vs5Qf2BN3ebG95F45MyGQ2Hs0MtTLl7mvI0hFkhRG

LgArBrcxyfro1GtieiXi6vBFHw6nF6laPTSuw5yUwUgot3wOe5Hm3LTCzxGibF+2

X3Fu7ik/QYIv5upglID+l93yGUXNqRTAG4r7ioax3yZNWZqjyqwLLWNwE5eMA0rI

yqMjMxfffmsKin0+kME3rl5C1R3UYNq8gwPgjlh30b3oWA+GtnCd3PDmrgfSC+u/

90kDg5qv0m4cI8HBCoxWmijsfkjxAyhCJedANnt1OBwLZsf9FTtx99q1kCYMkg5U

/CPyaamNq7FRcgzawoUqU+yf/E9GkHycvDbeJIxg+SX3ANniMMmzpMstrdSUo7hz

Wj4ZhmVVQTHUPitPcFIMe0XkUkPWQfegUOyRkB+YpCysihBgE4uyrYsWsCQiLoCZ

RlVJMRD6DOBXvJTjz0Dn/WqiePXdKtZoS5QvTMy3jLwI8NSDzfqQS9F+R6wGuDLy

fcoQy0kX8X0rib9Tah8HSNov5GiakHv2C4hi9+7I+iIRpvyxcN26i0H5JfuwiiFq

8gOJ3DqxWTLaLgal0WzT0QNoOwP0Xc4C7GwJRDHzTY92W1lfuvY/3bhONT5v3Gkc

XLJJQboW+RaZ5eWCIpXy54LZ0BEASuPQ5u70x/v0Lh7npU7G1e22V5K/G3g9cNSq

ECNjL7QCyoFtAabossoYvLZTxBZlzRBcaRoVO1p6rhD+6lKdVgPyP/+3ZGO+2D8y

s6aPyN8UZjocFuhBFmi0xi7llbcItOQEsYhKLNISj5VwnAmeoKlmku+3GTcu1Q7w

KBOwDJ3t29RInUUNAzDXN4jZXV5xQIghmdDAbK/fsmsNz3FiEK9okalSJY/XskT+

m0qPoV7rwTsaByTuVyX9SuGlbW1ahRwgqLKLWc1ukgjP8uLOTUGyE7Srb5IYFzfM

PxcIP9AhCD44jKMDelP/zqZ04R6ujTzPIesOxd1GkjF92Iy6neMhQmZqQbiIGhUw

w/sH4y9gLMR0pdVyiH9MVZpHT66MjxK5W8XsCA+29WWFeagFVYjXFgtNtrQwrA6u

KfZVYvryoV4oqoiiGjrrFypkiEF31Q7domYpcL6xY9YDy1nGduG2QjqqxJjh8hQm

c26qte4p9Jvta4isIcRnfGWcBWw/hqjkuSsXReV05iODr6tdLBDcWVLnbWM92tQK

OF6ZiFY+rQlss2flgiI9z3EvfWLhsWfM6LJyv5xSA2bj9pC7PECw9a04A7UFgwRx

bXy/3fyFVpjLZQ+W++cjbcA84mXpQyVDCHosgL15+hhVSxrFUcqrQg7JAL/xOtBi

9SlMg7FwAFiHD2PdZFhrObhssHq+LyZosR0VUUEwt49yB5M0j7wOTjmenGdEssuY

TqHwiJ634R/NkJdmtvOEf2Yg1KV+g7QtDE6lH8vEQmy3CpW1wRStLZ0fQFn5WHfq

Yl4QA0LmQxbkHZixWGlBVr4XS898Yg5g8Bprm2KTvVCne0ZwD7DfhcWEcyNw9xtR

Uz3B9IWhZCyVXcMdqaAT8yoAzWRgt1VvIAGmDH2ftGdyImHI47nofI/ZoptGmHpk

UgtjJ5gVg/JAREpqPj9Tj8ngxl5y6kFiOPqy0zfYXQHK6lsub0vDiTKEPe2gLxoy

0c7POVt25ghGrA/SI4DwxA7A2wzJ9aBEoZC3vo76HCo/FNhqSW2Prbt7cuj+CUSc

gF8kpPhSAdwl29P6LnOvvwM8PEbSNFHoqjoiBvMjtTe2m8JINnJIk62pv6WMWRMu

B30Qg+lxAkF0JDmVS9i0qILvOBjAU5+2tBRpWIJLsmjTbjj33oDSZlehkIbVYyej

ATyELXiww8BqjVAA1hwJ2wenfhrbAAhsJ6lahhf2Ub+WIZY8Ngz0ujTBmARKITOS

YrGSgtFo7bSnzXpF28Ab+oio3Y/kQDu3lKB0nBqST189fW9tikwPL1L8pTO4Drvx

ZlqSfWfBD86tyo1utZDSv3YgRsOCXt7BLS76RCugS9eXtBKlr+KEM+Xyrq8NPdys

0i7XVV5TzOMlzyXrsCqzQlIgRARuDMBmJpUJjBVctz3R9QDnJ/lUiDNzJ7FrxFTU

iUje3HpCkwLBVicAFE9b6773rmnjPeAv3wwdyd7NLe7628U98oBqvLKp+vYOlIhU

/VTsOGiAJfmO14l5MUkrTjOywuYbhJJSLLWmJSy0TxoL48Yi6rqqOdbBchgalija

cwyfEHmdnWk9WSxN2kByTd3u1LkOSS0iwbNjAYvxCPaCa3tWDwdLzaXlMyBTrf89

zAnqbbX8egjNkC9qIr7TQYvh02giAHomytHRo4l10lIXPQyKXcgdncfi7NRjbPn1

JC9WUtBEJkl/vX8vfUwwW4J9+PwSnHKmNtEx1sW6GMVz0RHchwx+/61sy0Te71or

fdxXeILH6WaQZGjXByOUpR8aceqnuJ7fWUHH5PwPfX5v3uOO/hovp/R4N4BSLb3v

tFV7J7FTTdd7ewsfas06xANcNZLx5HyDKcbGbfgfy58bryqQ8RSF36ZYq5l75xeS

WLCy106zm9v9efsdNQh8+ivsJcZp+47CdrqDQFFZs36D5Xo0uy8=

=fBRW

-----END PGP MESSAGE-----
```

Thank you very much for your interest in my problem so far!

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *Quote:*   

> The lspci -n didn't look very helpful

 

On it's own, no. Sent to this site, it is incredibly informative.

 *Quote:*   

> there has got to be a smarter way of doing this?

 

There is. See my sig. Use pastebin.com for .config, and post the link in your message. I'll demonstrate soon. Of course, there is much to be said about your method as well. 

There were a lot of issues with your kernel, so I started from scratch with one of my seeds. I use this basic setup on all my machines, and ACPI video and my keyboards get along just fine. I don't generally use the CLI, but I boot to it instead of booting straight to X. I like to be reminded that I am working with Linux, and X is just a way to get lots of consoles on one screen, and it's unnecessary for proper Linux operation.

Click here for your new .config (this is the pastebin part). Compile as is.

For the best results, please do the following:

1) Move your .config file out of your kernel source directory (/usr/src/linux-2.6.30 ).

2) Issue the command make mrproper. This is a destructive step. It returns the source to pristine condition. Unmoved .config files will be deleted!

3) Copy my .config into your source directory.

4) Issue the command make && make modules_install.

5) Install the kernel as you normally would, and reboot.

6) Once it boots, please post /var/log/dmesg so I can see how things loaded.

Don't forget to emerge nvidia-drivers (if you're using X at all).

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## andersas

First of all, thank you very much for your dedication to my problem. I was quite

impressed to note that your .config has excactly the drivers for my hardware, and no other.

 *Quote:*   

> There is. See my sig. Use pastebin.com for .config, and post the link in your message. I'll demonstrate soon. Of course, there is much to be said about your method as well. 

 

Ah, nice utility. I'm sorry I don't usually read signatures  :Smile: . I missed a utility to compress text files into text format, and I thought

of GPG's ascii armouring. I also happened to know that GPG does compress its output, so the solution followed naturally. Only bug is

that the output is also encrypted.

 *Quote:*   

> There were a lot of issues with your kernel ... 

 

Okay? I'd be very glad if you could point some of the most critical ones out. I normally

add in a few extra drivers than I would need for a running system, especially wireless cards and filesystems,

for their own reasons[1]. If the issues were with the graphics, it's probably because I've experimented quite a bit in that department,

in my attempts to make the kernel work.

 *Quote:*   

> I don't generally use the CLI, but I boot to it instead of booting straight to X. [...] Don't forget to emerge nvidia-drivers (if you're using X at all).

 

I'm not quite sure why, but I prefer to start in console mode and manually run the startx command.

For some reason, I've never liked the graphical login managers.

Now, I made mrproper (as allways) and copied your .config to the root folder of the kernel directory.

I installed the kernel and gave it only the most necessary commandline arguments from Grub.

It booted with excactly the same result as last time. No keyboard input. I tried typing right after

the "INIT: booting ... " message with no result. I can type there with my current kernel.

If you will forgive me for not trying to remove ACPI_VIDEO in your .config before posting this message,

this is what I will do right now  :Smile: 

Anders Søndergaard

[1] Wireless cards: because my last laptop didn't have a built in wireless card, and

I had (quite a few) USB and cardbus cards lying around.

Filesystems: USB pens, and if I decided to try a different filesystem all of a sudden  :Smile: Last edited by andersas on Wed Jul 01, 2009 10:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## andersas

Well, removing the ACPI_VIDEO config option from your .config made the kernel work

with no problems. Keyboard functioning and everything.

I guess Linux(2.6.30) just doesn't like the ACPI system on my computer...

In my original post, I was mostly wondering if anybody had had similar problems

with ACPI killing the keyboard. Apparantly, pressing the Fn+F4 or Fn+F5 keys (for adjusting brightness)

sends a keycode to the OS. The standard keyboard handling code doesn't know

about ACPI, so I could imagine ACPI modifies or completely replaces the keyboard handler,

which would explain the problem. Google, however, is unusually silent on this one  :Smile: .

Again, thank you very much for your help. Certainly, the KISS principle did help here,

as I now know for sure that the trouble really is with ACPI_VIDEO.

Anders Søndergaard

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Open a bug report. This has to be looked into further. Start it with the Gentoo bugzilla, and then also post in the kernel.org bugzilla. You might also want to see if this happens with 2.6.30-gentoo-r1 as well. That way you can check to see if that's peculiar to the .30 kernels. It also makes the Gentoo kernel devs happier...I think   :Question: 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

